# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  وضعیت سرویسsql server browser در شبکه

## hassanzarabi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان
اگر ما یک برنامه ویندوزی داشته باشیم و یک سرور داشته باشیم که بر روی آن sql server نصب شده باشد و بخواهیم برنامه ویندوزی را با سرور sql server کانکت کنیم آیا حتما باید سرویس sql server browser حتما باید start باشد تا بتوانیم ارتباط بین کلاینت و سرور را برقرار کنیم  شما فرض کنید که شبکه ما workgroup هست.
و ببخشید یک سئوال دیگر هم داشتم در شبکه دامین هم به همین صورت هست.

----------

